

When to Use Swift Structs and Classes - ingve
https://www.mikeash.com/pyblog/friday-qa-2015-07-17-when-to-use-swift-structs-and-classes.html

======
cezarywojcik
[http://faq.sealedabstract.com/structs_or_classes/](http://faq.sealedabstract.com/structs_or_classes/)

This is a better explanation, I think. The structs for values and classes for
references idea is a bit shortsighted and doesn't really cover all use cases.

~~~
0x09
I believe this article today is actually a response of sorts to that one,
judging by mikeash's comments from when it was posted here 2 weeks ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9830646](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9830646)

